

83 year-old woman gets first 3D printed mandible - wesley
http://www.3ders.org/articles/20120203-83-year-old-woman-got-3d-printed-mandible.html

======
wesley
You can see it in action here:

<http://www.deredactie.be/permalink/1.1210886>

(dutch), at around 5 minutes.

